

A browser console for the HTML5 Supercomputer - pgfonseca
https://playground.crowdprocess.com/

======
pedrombafonso
You got the power!

It's cool the way you see results arriving at the same time they're being
computed!

------
paulblei
cool! but it seems to be broken now

